
Indian startup Snapdeal caught in crossfire due to bollywood actor's comments - kshatrea
http://qz.com/558447/bollywood-actor-aamir-khan-took-on-religious-intolerance-and-snapdeal-got-caught-in-the-crossfire/
======
kshatrea
I changed the heading so that non-Indians could figure out relevance from the
heading.

